# Really Stupid-sounding question...



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, I'm throwing my first Halloween party this year, and I've been working non-stop to get everything right. Now, here's my dumb question: where and how do I use my bottle of stage blood? My dad's girlfriend got it for me to use, and I'm stumped on how to use it. Don't know if this will help, but the different two themed areas at the party will be Spider's Lair (basement), and haunted mansion (entire first floor). If anyone has ANY ideas of how to use the blood, please help!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

What does the bottle say? Is it for skin, or not?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe use it on some white curtains?


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

@Aelwyn: No it's not meant for skin. I do have some make-up blood for skin, though. I'll have to use for my crazy clown costume. 
@cerinad: Good idea! I'll see if I can get some cheap fabric. Thanks!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sheets from garage sale/thrift store..ripped up & bloodied, or cheap muslin from fabric store...


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Haunt up your bathroom by putting bloody hand prints and spatters on the inside of a white shower curtain. Then place an ick-ified zombie inside the tub when they go to look. Revel in the screams coming from the bathroom.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I like it!! ...wonder if a motion sensor could be tied in? It shouldn't go off until someone opened the curtain. Then maybe the zombie could growl or moan and even if the person didn't scream, everyone at the party would know what happened.


----------

